# Traffic-Log protokollieren



## Private Joker (7. August 2006)

Hi,

also meine Frage ist: Wo kann ich einen kostenlosen Traffic-Logger downlaoden?

Also der anzeigt wann, wieviel usw, gedownloaded... bzw. uploaded wurde

thx


----------



## Mark (8. August 2006)

Hi!





			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 12. Bitte erstelle *keine Doppel/Mehrfachpostings* - also z.B. unter zwei unterschiedlichen Rubriken, oder weil vielleicht zu dem ersten Posting (noch) keine Antwort kam.


 

Grüße,
Mark.


----------

